

How to Learn Hacking - galephico
http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacking-howto.html

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8648737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8648737)

------
bootstrapnyc
Nice post!

